# Mount Currie Coffee Co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Coffee you'll crave.

In a location you may least expect it..

We run 49th Parallel bean, grind with Anfims, and extract with our beloved Synesso.

Home-made baked goods, breakfast burritos, savory panini sandwiches, and delicious soups accompany our coffee offerings.

Small town, big mountains, and fresh coffee...what more can you ask for?

More...


----------

